# elim elm600de diesel generator wiring diagram



## patriley95 (Feb 7, 2016)

hi, I recently acquired a elim elm6000de diesel generator, it has power at the outlets which ive confirmed with a multi meter but when I plug stuff into it they don't have power, not sure why. I pulled the front case off where the plugs are and found a bunch of hacked wires from the previous owner. now im looking for a wiring diagram or a picture of uncut wiring from one of these generators so I can wire it right. anyone got anything? thanks
pat


----------

